# How many days in a row can you work?



## Deadbydawn (Dec 12, 2022)

Last year HR told me we could work 8 days in a row before taking off. I asked again this year to make sure it hadn’t changed and was told it’s 6 days in a row. Seems odd to me that would go from 8 to 6.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Dec 12, 2022)

6 days and don't go over 60 hours. That is the federal law.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 12, 2022)

I have recently worked seven days in a row but from Wednesday of one week to Tuesday next week .


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 12, 2022)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> 6 days and don't go over 60 hours. That is the federal law.


There is no federal law. Some states have laws, but many do not.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Dec 12, 2022)

Well my bad then…


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2022)

The only federal law I'm aware of limiting hours doesn't really limit hours or days but requires OT pay for over 40 hours in one seven-day period. (And the seven days can't change from week to week - for Target, it's always Sunday to Saturday.) Your state's labor regulatory agency may say different. Some local units of government could have their own rules.
That's for adults. I know there are stricter rules in place for minors.
You might be remembering how Target was trying to be more aware of life-work balance. Last year, we were scheduled for only 5 days out of every 7, but this year with voluntary OT available, TLs were asking TMs if they were interested in working 6 days. Yep, sign me up. My store has been having trouble finding enough seasonal TMs and then keeping them until January. One recent Saturday there were nearly a dozen call-offs before noon. (We're a low-ish volume store, so that many call-offs in one day is a lot.)


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 22, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> There is no federal law. Some states have laws, but many do not.


Not federal law but that's what Target changed it to. You can't work 7 consecutive days or not exceed 60 hours.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 23, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Not federal law but that's what Target changed it to. You can't work 7 consecutive days or not exceed 60 hours.


Maybe at a DC, but I’ve never heard of that for stores.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 23, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Maybe at a DC, but I’ve never heard of that for stores.


....well this is the Distribution Center forum so yea. About 99% on here will be DC related.


----------



## Luck (Dec 23, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Maybe at a DC, but I’ve never heard of that for stores.


Its a safety thing due to exhaustion and working in an inherently dangerous environment. 
I was also shocked when I switched from store because I was doing 14 day straight but its night and day difference. I was able to go for a 2 hour walk and then spend the rest of the day at the beach after working an 8 hour shift at the store. After doing a 10 at the DC I was barely able to get off the couch to make myself food some days.


----------



## WHS (Dec 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> Its a safety thing due to exhaustion and working in an inherently dangerous environment.
> I was also shocked when I switched from store because I was doing 14 day straight but its night and day difference. I was able to go for a 2 hour walk and then spend the rest of the day at the beach after working an 8 hour shift at the store. After doing a 10 at the DC I was barely able to get off the couch to make myself food some days.


SAME

I used to clock 16-18 hour days all the time at the store on back to back days.  Now after 3 12s I’m fucking doooooone


----------



## Luck (Dec 23, 2022)

WHS said:


> SAME
> 
> I used to clock 16-18 hour days all the time at the store on back to back days.  Now after 3 12s I’m fucking doooooone


Come join me on the merit side. Life is so much better now 😂


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 23, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> ....well this is the Distribution Center forum so yea. About 99% on here will be DC related.


Somehow I knew that when I made my first comment, but forgot when I made the second one lol.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 25, 2022)

Luck said:


> Come join me on the merit side. Life is so much better now 😂


Could you explain "the merit side" for me please. I like when life is better. How do I get involved in this side?


----------



## Luck (Dec 26, 2022)

Grunt said:


> Could you explain "the merit side" for me please. I like when life is better. How do I get involved in this side?


Merit positions are jobs like HR, ICQA, Inbound Problem Solver, AP/Security, etc. 
You get involved by applying for one of the jobs 😁


----------



## Grunt (Dec 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> Merit positions are jobs like HR, ICQA, Inbound Problem Solver, AP/Security, etc.
> You get involved by applying for one of the jobs 😁


Thanks for clearing that up for me. What makes this better than being a warehouse worker? Is the rate of pay different? Are there bonuses?


----------



## WHS (Dec 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> Merit positions are jobs like HR, ICQA, Inbound Problem Solver, AP/Security, etc.
> You get involved by applying for one of the jobs 😁


And if what I’ve heard possibly LWW


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 28, 2022)

Grunt said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. What makes this better than being a warehouse worker? Is the rate of pay different? Are there bonuses?


Typically no mandatory ot, usually a higher rate of pay and yes you are eligible for sti. Although this year they made it pretty clear no one is getting 💩.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2022)

I did 11 days in a row earlier this year namely because we had a TM out with COVID, a TM on vay-cay & a TM who left for another job. Impacted nearly half our SB team.


----------



## Luck (Dec 28, 2022)

WHS said:


> And if what I’ve heard possibly LWW


You heard they are swapping it?



Grunt said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. What makes this better than being a warehouse worker? Is the rate of pay different? Are there bonuses?


The pay has a lot of technicalities but basically the pay cap is a lot higher than the floor and you get a raise every 12 months.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 28, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Although this year they made it pretty clear no one is getting 💩.


This is why I haven’t done shit outside of my core job since the first “STI update” came out.


----------



## WHS (Dec 29, 2022)

Luck said:


> You heard they are swapping it?


Yes.  OM buddy mentioned that it’s coming soonish


----------



## Luck (Dec 29, 2022)

WHS said:


> Yes.  OM buddy mentioned that it’s coming soonish


I dislike it. All that does is encourage people to camp in LWW positions. When in reality Leads SHOULD have the 2-3 year turnover when they hit the max pay into an OM spot. If a LWW cant become and OM then really they should be asked to step down to allow someone else to have a shot. 
The absolute worst thing that could happen is having LWWs that are in the position for 3, 4, 5+ years.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 29, 2022)

WHS said:


> Yes.  OM buddy mentioned that it’s coming soonish


Interested in this as I am an LWW but what I've heard is we're getting a small raise but there are other merit positions opening up that are new. Heard it from an OM buddy of mine as well so I wonder if they are doing different things in different buildings


----------



## WHS (Dec 29, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Interested in this as I am an LWW but what I've heard is we're getting a small raise but there are other merit positions opening up that are new. Heard it from an OM buddy of mine as well so I wonder if they are doing different things in different buildings


My understanding is the switch to merit is network wide


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 29, 2022)

WHS said:


> My understanding is the switch to merit is network wide


Interesting. Gonna have to look into it. I can see it as a plus but also as a negative for the people who aren't capped out. Definitely going to cause controversy amongst leads


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 29, 2022)

Luck said:


> I dislike it. All that does is encourage people to camp in LWW positions. When in reality Leads SHOULD have the 2-3 year turnover when they hit the max pay into an OM spot. If a LWW cant become and OM then really they should be asked to step down to allow someone else to have a shot.
> The absolute worst thing that could happen is having LWWs that are in the position for 3, 4, 5+ years.


I don’t agree. Lww is a great stepping stone to om, but that isn’t a requirement. I have a lead that could be an om but has no interest in it. He likes his position and that’s fine. Some people have different t goals and that’s fine.


----------



## Luck (Dec 29, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I don’t agree. Lww is a great stepping stone to om, but that isn’t a requirement. I have a lead that could be an om but has no interest in it. He likes his position and that’s fine. Some people have different t goals and that’s fine.


But thats exactly my point. You will have a LWW thats been in the position for 10 years. That KILLS the entire point of LWWs, which was to provide a stepping stone to becoming a manager off the floor. 

Trust me, its exactly what happens store-side. You have Leads that are doing manager duties for less pay that camp in the spot for years and prevent anyone else with more motivation and drive from having the opportunity to move up.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 29, 2022)

Luck said:


> But thats exactly my point. You will have a LWW thats been in the position for 10 years. That KILLS the entire point of LWWs, which was to provide a stepping stone to becoming a manager off the floor.


There are plenty of positions that serve as that stepping stone (basically LWW + any merit role). There are equal numbers of OMs and LWWs, so if LWWs are expected to advance or step down within some time frame, then there has to be 100% OM turnover in that time frame. So do we tell OMs that they need to advance or resign within that frame too? How far up does that go?
The way I see it, if 1/4 of the LWWs are looking to become OMs, that’s more than enough. Especially considering the company would probably prefer that 50% of OMs are college recruits.


----------



## Luck (Dec 30, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> There are plenty of positions that serve as that stepping stone (basically LWW + any merit role). There are equal numbers of OMs and LWWs, so if LWWs are expected to advance or step down within some time frame, then there has to be 100% OM turnover in that time frame. So do we tell OMs that they need to advance or resign within that frame too? How far up does that go?
> The way I see it, if 1/4 of the LWWs are looking to become OMs, that’s more than enough. Especially considering the company would probably prefer that 50% of OMs are college recruits.


I dont knoe about your building but so far, yes. Every one of the original LWWs in my building is now an OM (or stepped down/quit). Our OM turnover is that high.

I dont think there is necessarily a problem with a LWW being in their position long term. I just dont think it should be rewarded when it is really just a mid step that doesnt offer much value in a vaccuum. We even currently have a department with no LWWs and hasnt had any in month and it runs just fine. 

Whereas imagine no HR, Problem Solver, or ICQA on a shift. That would be devastating.


----------



## WHS (Dec 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> I dont knoe about your building but so far, yes. Every one of the original LWWs in my building is now an OM (or stepped down/quit). Our OM turnover is that high.
> 
> I dont think there is necessarily a problem with a LWW being in their position long term. I just dont think it should be rewarded when it is really just a mid step that doesnt offer much value in a vaccuum. We even currently have a department with no LWWs and hasnt had any in month and it runs just fine.
> 
> Whereas imagine no HR, Problem Solver, or ICQA on a shift. That would be devastating.


What is your senior management doing to them that there’s that much OM turnover in your building?  Yikes.

We’re getting ready to have maybe our 4th or 5th LWW become an OM in our building with a few more on the way.  But that’s mostly due to a lack of OM turnover IMO. 

In ours we have quite a few leads who will absolutely stay camped out in that position until the day they die or someone forced them out.  We also have several leads who have zero chance of ever being an OM because they keep shooting themselves in the foot.

And no offense to ICQA … but they are easily the over over rated team members in terms of value. Most of what they did was done internally by departments successfully for a long time.  Outside of maybe 2 on our shift their lazy, entitled and generally useless.  I had to light into one of them not that long ago for trying to convince the warehousing damage cage to damage out an entire pallet of PIPO because 2 cases of water were damaged on it.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> I dont knoe about your building but so far, yes. Every one of the original LWWs in my building is now an OM (or stepped down/quit). Our OM turnover is that high.
> 
> I dont think there is necessarily a problem with a LWW being in their position long term. I just dont think it should be rewarded when it is really just a mid step that doesnt offer much value in a vaccuum. We even currently have a department with no LWWs and hasnt had any in month and it runs just fine.
> 
> Whereas imagine no HR, Problem Solver, or ICQA on a shift. That would be devastating.


That’s crazy, my building has had about 5 LWWs promote. A few have tried to promote and failed, and a few have stepped down or gone to merit positions.
Theoretically, as TMs step into OM roles, turnover _should _drop since they’re really not qualified to move beyond that point.



WHS said:


> And no offense to ICQA … but they are easily the over over rated team members in terms of value. Most of what they did was done internally by departments successfully for a long time.  Outside of maybe 2 on our shift their lazy, entitled and generally useless.  I had to light into one of them not that long ago for trying to convince the warehousing damage cage to damage out an entire pallet of PIPO because 2 cases of water were damaged on it.


There is a HUGE knowledge gap in ICQA, at least in my building. I trust that about 4 people actually know what they’re doing  and are thorough (total, not just my key). Half of the team think they know what they’re doing, but really don’t. Half of the team is computer illiterate. Most are former packers and OB TMs who never had to think about anything prior to moving. More than a few are lazy af.


----------



## jenna (Dec 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> But thats exactly my point. You will have a LWW thats been in the position for 10 years. That KILLS the entire point of LWWs, which was to provide a stepping stone to becoming a manager off the floor.
> 
> *Trust me, its exactly what happens store-side. You have Leads that are doing manager duties for less pay that camp in the spot for years and prevent anyone else with more motivation and drive from having the opportunity to move up.*



Not anymore.  Store side -- everyone with any type of experience is quitting.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> You heard they are swapping it?
> 
> 
> The pay has a lot of technicalities but basically the pay cap is a lot higher than the floor and you get a raise every 12 months.


Is it stressful? I'm thinking about my future a lot lately.


Gabrigawr said:


> Interested in this as I am an LWW but what I've heard is we're getting a small raise but there are other merit positions opening up that are new. Heard it from an OM buddy of mine as well so I wonder if they are doing different things in different buildings


Do you happen to know what the new merit positions are that may be coming about?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 30, 2022)

Grunt said:


> Is it stressful? I'm thinking about my future a lot lately.
> 
> Do you happen to know what the new merit positions are that may be coming about?


You'll hear about it soon


----------



## Grunt (Dec 30, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> You'll hear about it soon


I am looking forward to it. I think it's time for me to move up. I'm just not sure what position is the best.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Dec 30, 2022)

Grunt said:


> I am looking forward to it. I think it's time for me to move up. I'm just not sure what position is the best.


I wouldn't dedicate myself to one spot. Jump in one that seems the one you know you would grow in. Choosing one because you think is the best for you doesn't always means it is. I was ICQA moved into OB LWW than moved to WHS LWW. One spot can be good for a time but never get too comfortable. Once you do move.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 30, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I wouldn't dedicate myself to one spot. Jump in one that seems the one you know you would grow in. Choosing one because you think is the best for you doesn't always means it is. I was ICQA moved into OB LWW than moved to WHS LWW. One spot can be good for a time but never get too comfortable. Once you do move.


Copy that!


----------



## Luck (Dec 31, 2022)

WHS said:


> What is your senior management doing to them that there’s that much OM turnover in your building?  Yikes.
> 
> We’re getting ready to have maybe our 4th or 5th LWW become an OM in our building with a few more on the way.  But that’s mostly due to a lack of OM turnover IMO.
> 
> ...


My building is spoiled. We have a lot of extremely skilled ICQA TMs. Including a few that wrote a lot of programs and tools used network wide from my understanding. It may have a lot of TMs that dont know what they are doing, but a single ICQA TM that does saves the building hundreds of thousands of dollars of shortage every year. Easily.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Dec 31, 2022)

WHS said:


> What is your senior management doing to them that there’s that much OM turnover in your building?  Yikes.
> 
> We’re getting ready to have maybe our 4th or 5th LWW become an OM in our building with a few more on the way.  But that’s mostly due to a lack of OM turnover IMO.
> 
> ...





WHS said:


> What is your senior management doing to them that there’s that much OM turnover in your building?  Yikes.
> 
> We’re getting ready to have maybe our 4th or 5th LWW become an OM in our building with a few more on the way.  But that’s mostly due to a lack of OM turnover IMO.
> 
> ...


i work the damage cage that’s an easy fix
i take the damaged waters off count what’s  left on the pallet IMA it to a store label, gpmer  takes it to outbound like it’s pipo but it’s jot


----------

